
Ask HN: What became of Steve Yegge's "Rhino on Rails"? - btucker
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rhino-on-rails.html<p>I just remembered about this and can't find any recent info besides Yegge calling it "a transitional thing"[1] in '08.  It made a big splash after he announcement at FooCamp '07.  Is it actually in use within Google?  Has it or will it ever be released?  Anyone know anything?<p>[1] http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/rhinos-and-tigers.html
======
litewulf
I use it. I'm working on open sourcing it.

I kind of worry that the timing for open sourcing it now isn't the greatest,
since with the advent of all sorts of commonjs bits, people probably already
have their own frameworks. Also, the implementation lags behind what Rails
looks like now, so its a bit... weird.

~~~
dchest
Don't worry about the timing; people are _always_ looking for better software,
better programming languages, and better frameworks.

------
capablanca
What became of Steve Yegge?

~~~
Confusion
He's at Google and recently announced their new static analysis framework for
Python: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1054036>

~~~
capablanca
Sure... but I wish I could still read him sometimes. There is no blogger I
enjoy to read these days (mostly they are too techinical...)

------
tlrobinson
Note there's also ActiveJS: <http://activerecordjs.org/>

I'm not sure if it's being actively maintained though.

------
kmt
And how about node.js on rails? Anyone working on it? Maybe with MongoDB
backend? It looks like a convenient fit to me.

~~~
Tichy
Now I have to ask, what exactly makes a framework a rails framework?

~~~
jrockway
If the default "it works" page has rounded corners and no text smaller than
32pt, it's a rails framework.

------
flashgordon
actually what became of Steve Yegge?

